# New Bengal Mom!



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi... I have been reading these boards most of the morning and enjoying seeing everyone's cats and opinions on cat stuff. Very interesting. I have had cats before but then I was cat-less for about 3 years and just recently my husband and I had decided we wanted to look into getting a cat. I promptly started researching breeds to see what types of cat we were both interested in the most and we both were drawn to the looks and personality of the Bengal cats. We started looking around to find a good breeder with the idea of maybe getting one sometime in the next couple of years as we really didn't expect to find a cat right away that would fit in with 3 large dogs, including two hyper 2 year old dalmatians! 

Well..... I was making one of my visits to the local shelter just to see what all was there (something I do quite a bit just to look.. often I'll recommend one I see to a friend of co-worker if I know they are looking). My husband was with me this time and we went and looked at all the cats. I found a little orange tabby that I thought was cute and seemed playful... and if I were there specifically to find a pet I would have come home with him but since we were really just looking I knew we wouldn't. My husband was similarly attracted to another tabby-like cat (can't remember now exactly what his pick looked like) but again we weren't planning on taking one home. Next stop to see the dogs.... really didn't see any there this time that I couldn't live without (again, a good thing since we wern't really looking to take one home). Then as we are leaving we walk by the little room where they take the kittens to play... and there was our new cat! He is a beautiful brown marble Bengal. His personality is PURRFECT! We have owned him now for about a month and he has ruled the house (even with the 3 dogs) since day one. Anyhow...we couldn't be more pleased and I truely feel we were meant to find this boy. Oh yeah... and get this... he was an turn in as a "stray" and was even fixed, declawed (in front only, thank goodness), and microchipped but the previous owners never bothered to register the chip!! Amazing! Anyhow.. here's pics I took on his 2nd day with us... before my husband took my camera with him to the desert :? .

This one really shows off the "marbling" on his side.









This shows the horizontal pattern going down his back.









He even has the pelt and glittering of his coat that is so prized with the Bengals.... only thing is his stripes are in the classic "spiral" pattern that is considered undesirable for the breed....all the better for me! Anyhow.. just had to share the story and say "hi" to everyone... and Alex says "Meow"!

-Cheryl


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome to the site! That's a lovely cat you have.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm so glad you saved that sweet boy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I think your kitty is sooooo pretty, that coat is so pretty and those green eyes! You definitely got lucky :!:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Cheryl! It's nice to have you and the family with us. I so happy you found just the right cat for you. Enjoy the forums!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! That's a beautiful cat!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums  You have such a beautiful kitty!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

congrats, he's a beautiful boy  too bad he was declawed, and i still can't believe he was chipped but never registered. I'm sure you can probably lift the records somehow even from the chip number... but then again, he's YOURS now


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, what a gorgeous cat you have!


----------



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> congrats, he's a beautiful boy  too bad he was declawed, and i still can't believe he was chipped but never registered. I'm sure you can probably lift the records somehow even from the chip number... but then again, he's YOURS now


The pound just told me they couldn't contact an owner via the chip, making me think he was registered but they weren't returning calls.... however, I got the chip number and called the company the chip is from and they told me that the number was never activated at all! $12.50 to activate the chip number in mine and my husband's names forever! Overall.. $60 for the adoption, $12.50 for the chip registry and about $200 for new cat supplies and toys... 
Also, I got dry food initially as that is what I had always been told by my vets (back in FL) was the best for their teeth and that there was no difference nutrionally... but after reading the boards he will be going on a wet food diet as soon as I can afford to buy more new food. As for the declaw I have watched him very carefully and he doesn't ever show any pain or irritation in his feet. Not to say it isn't there some but it doesn't seem to bother him...I actually kinda prefer that he is declawed and as so many have pointed out on another post it's much better that I got him already done since I would never do it myself to a new cat. Besides.. how often do people adopt full grown (they estimate his age at 4 years old) cats from a kill shelter covered in kittens? *shrug* I couldn't be happier with him... he is perfect and his personality couldn't fit in with our household better!

-Cheryl


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if all is going very well for you and your new cat!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

What a find! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry about that ragdoll.. I fixed the links again .


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He is a beauty! Wow! Sounds like you are a major animal lover. You will enjoy it here.


----------

